

Ask HN: What format is this?  - digamber_kamat

{D1531,1000,1501|}
{C|}
{U2;0130|}
{D1531,1000,1501|}
{AX;+000,+000,+00|}
{AY;+05,0|}
{PC000;0922,0555,15,15,H,11,B|}
{RC00;&#60;FE/&#62;LABELTITLE&#60;/FE&#62;|}
{PC001;0865,0555,15,15,H,11,B|}
{RC01;&#60;FE/&#62;VOLTAGE&#60;/FE&#62;|}
{PC002;0796,0040,
======
jgrahamc
That looks like commands sent to a Century Eagle label printer. It appears to
say:

{D1531,1000,1501|} Set label pitch to 153.1mm, width 100.0mm, height 150.1mm.

{C|} Clear the image buffer

{U2;0130|} Reverse feed by 13.0mm

{D1531,1000,1501|} Set label pitch to 153.1mm, width 100.0mm, height 150.1mm.

{AX;+000,+000,+00|} Adjust label position and so on...

I'm assuming that this was interpreted by something that changed { to ESC, |
to LF and } to NIL.

~~~
digamber_kamat
I wish HN allowed giving something more tangible than just +1

~~~
jgrahamc
Pay it forward by helping someone else.

~~~
jgrahamc
For completeness I turned this into a little blog-lesson about searching the
web.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1347388>

------
pook
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2790475/ini-file-
reverse-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2790475/ini-file-reverse-
engineering)

~~~
digamber_kamat
That was posted by me to find no satisfying answers.

